# 3/16/18 Perdido key



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The pomps weren't biting but the big black drum were. I caught 5 black drum before I threw in the towel. I took pictures of 3 of them. 









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They look good size, no stripes left. At least you caught something to get the blood flowing.


----------



## no parts (Jun 12, 2008)

That’s a good day! Congrats!!


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

Keepers or throw backs ?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Big ol 'throw backs.


----------



## Lawdog74 (Jan 25, 2018)

Went to Jonhson’s Beach today for 2.5 hours got a big black drum, no pompano...


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Big ol 'throw backs.



Just wondering if you could chowder them up, like we used to do bull reds.

I've never eaten a black drum, that I know of.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Unlike the big bull reds, most of the big black drum get totally infested with parasites. The smaller ones are great !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawdog88 (Oct 9, 2009)

GROUPERKING said:


> Unlike the big bull reds the big black drum get totally infested with parasites. The smaller ones are great !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk



Thank you Sir.

Have a very bright day !


----------



## Catchanyducks? (Feb 15, 2018)

I caught this one today at Gulf Islands


----------

